# Ibanez 15 Watt Tubescreamer Head



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one looks interesting. Stumbled upon it surfing. Any user comments?










15W All tube head 2 x 12AX7(Pre)
2 x 6V6(Power)
Genuine Tube Screamer circuit built into the front end
Controls:
Tube Screamer - Overdrive, Tone, Level
Amp - Treble, Bass, Volume
Modes:
Pentode - 15W
Triode - 5W
Footswitchable Tube Screamer
Footswitchable 6db boost

[video=youtube;bNeO0KplI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNeO0KplI-M[/video]

http://www.ibanez.com/Electronics/model-TSA15H


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

299$ US for this thing. So not much more then a Good Overdrive..LOL. But Korean made naturally.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Ibanez Tube Screamer amp*

I like the cream tolex and green panel, really sets it apart from the other lunchbox amps. Would love to hear one - have they hit the stores yet? I have yet to see one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have not seen them in stores around here. They have them online for $299 USD so they must be around somewhere. Buy Ibanez TSA15H Tube Screamer 15W Tube Guitar Amp Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I just listened to a few demo's online. Not very impressed realy.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree, most of the clips I saw weren't that great but I'm still looking forward to trying it in person as it might make a decent living room amp. Although in my opinion, your Marshall Studio 15 is an ideal low watt amp!



al3d said:


> I just listened to a few demo's online. Not very impressed realy.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> I agree, most of the clips I saw weren't that great but I'm still looking forward to trying it in person as it might make a decent living room amp. Although in my opinion, your Marshall Studio 15 is an ideal low watt amp!


you got that right...i have'nt seen or heard a better 15w amp then my little studio so far.. add an OD on top..and BOOM..supersonic charm..LOL


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i went and checked out a review of the marshal studio 15 on youtube. it was kinda trebley, and then i noticed the guy had the bass knob maxxed.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Personally, I try to avoid any video by The Tone King. For one, he has no tone, and I don't want one of those bad boyz right there! What a putz.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i went and checked out a review of the marshal studio 15 on youtube. it was kinda trebley, and then i noticed the guy had the bass knob maxxed.


Then there's something wrong with the amp then. OR..he's using a shitty pickup


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I used to own a Studio 15. Very sorry I got rid of it.(sigh!) I'd buy another if the price was right ($600-$750). I think it was a tad on the trebly side for my Strat, but my LP sounded pretty nice through it. Martin Barre used a stack of them when he toured in the seventies and recorded with them as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Personally, I try to avoid any video by The Tone King. For one, he has no tone, and I don't want one of those bad boyz right there! What a putz.


I agree. With the sound that comes out of his videos, I think that The Tone Deaf King would be a more appropriate handle.


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

That must come out of the same factory as the Blackstars HT's, I see a lot of similarities in the cab construction and control layout.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) While you can certainly depend on demo videos and soundclips to illustrate what an amp, pedal or guitar can do, how the controls work, what the features are, etc., you can't really depend on them to accurately reflect the tone, since there will be the contaminating factor of how it was mic'd, how it was retouched post-micing, posted file resolution issues, the quality of your soundcard and the quality of your speakers and listening arrangement.

2) For a tube amp in that power range, and with those features that's not a bad price. Not a steal, but not a bad price.

3) I question the utility of sticking the overdrive in the cabinet. Not a big fan of "built-ins", whether they are built into a guitar or built into an amp. There are some tacit assumptions about what devices you want to have in what order. If it was the case that all you ever planned to use was a Tube Screamer, then fine, but what if you want some delay? Feeding the TS with a delay is NOT a recipe for tonal nirvana. Does this thing have a loop that lets you insert the TS portion where you want/need it?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's a good point, i was curious about that myself. i must be getting old, because i am beginning to prefer a cranked clean channel to a distorted one.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i dunno...seems like a decent little amp...for 300 bux...if it could get a decent clean tone, why not...even the Tiny Terror is like 700 bux...half the price...

to me this kind of seems a little odd too...you know, many people didn't like the JCM 900's b/c of the transistor distortion...and yet, here is Ibanez building a lunch-box version...

i think its going to come down to personal taste for each individual if you like it...i'd like to hear it in person before i make my judgement


----------

